# Sigma Online New Products Presentation “SIGMA STAGE ONLINE”, October 19.



## pforkes (Oct 13, 2021)

On Tuesday, October 19th, 2021, Sigma will have a new product announcement (see link):

https://www.sigma-global.com/en/news/2021/10/12/16568/

My fingers are crossed for Canon RF mount lenses.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 13, 2021)

I think we'd all love to see that (I sure would!), but if so it will be basically the first example of a 3rd party lensmaker either (i) back-engineering access to the 12 pin RF mount connections, or (ii) reaching agreement with Canon to get official access. Personally, I wouldn't get your hopes up ...


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 19, 2021)

Just a 18-50 2.8 zoom for Aps-c in E and L mount.


----------

